# Soap Making Software



## danielle22033 (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just wondering if it is worth getting a soap making software for my business and if so what one?

Thanks


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jun 20, 2013)

A very popular software is called SoapMaker 3. Here is the link: http://www.soapmaker.ca/ . It continually gets better and better.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 21, 2013)

Most soapers are going to say SM3 (soapmaker 3) as Moody suggested. 
If you don't want to put out the money (which really is not very much for the value the software provides) you can put together a simple formulated spreadsheet in excel. However excel will not do nearly what SM3.


----------



## lsg (Jun 21, 2013)

I can also recommend Soapmaker 3 Prof.  It is well worth the money.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 21, 2013)

I was reading that Soapmaker 3 has spots where you can put in tax rates and it will calculate taxes that you will have to pay. Anyone know how many different tax rates it will calculate? I'd like to sell next year so I'm starting to look into some things like this on top of learning more about soap itself. I know that in FL I will have to pay fed, state, county, and city if I go to the market. I'm really not even sure if it will be worth it.


----------



## revalea30 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for share the post.


----------



## danielle22033 (Jul 2, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> I was reading that Soapmaker 3 has spots where you can put in tax rates and it will calculate taxes that you will have to pay. Anyone know how many different tax rates it will calculate? I'd like to sell next year so I'm starting to look into some things like this on top of learning more about soap itself. I know that in FL I will have to pay fed, state, county, and city if I go to the market. I'm really not even sure if it will be worth it.



I did end up getting soap maker 3 and it allows 2 different taxes.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was going to buy Soapmaker but then I learned that it's not available for Mac. I don't really want to have to buy another program so I can use it. That's like paying twice as much.   Someone posted about using Bento for their recipes but I can't remember who it was. I have Bento, now I just have to figure it out.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 4, 2013)

With Mac you can buy an add-on that will run in a windows environment to allow you to use the program.  It is well worth it as there is nothing else on the market like it.


----------

